# moving to torres vedres area with family, children 15 and 10



## peaches

my family are moving to this area soon and don't speak portuguese. we intend to start lessons right away and do some home schooling. eventually i would like the children to attend portuguese school in the area. my oldest child is 15 and would rather stay in scotland to finish 4th year study but i would rather we move as a family even if he has to drop back a year in school. has anyone else had a similar experience to this and how did you cope?


----------



## malaya

We moved near Torres Vedras 3 years ago with our 9- and 12-year old children. The first 2 years were difficult compounded by the fact that we moved them from their private school in the US to public schools in Portugal, which was a very bad decision. They did not have a very hard time academically since we did hire private tutors for them. However, my older child had a very hard time adjusting socially. When we moved them to the International School in Torres Vedras last school year, they both enjoyed attending this private school and their lessons were challenging also.


----------



## peaches

malaya said:


> We moved near Torres Vedras 3 years ago with our 9- and 12-year old children. The first 2 years were difficult compounded by the fact that we moved them from their private school in the US to public schools in Portugal, which was a very bad decision. They did not have a very hard time academically since we did hire private tutors for them. However, my older child had a very hard time adjusting socially. When we moved them to the International School in Torres Vedras last school year, they both enjoyed attending this private school and their lessons were challenging also.


hello and thank you for your reply. do you have the web address for this school, i can't seem to find it. three years ago when we bought our house in sendiera we looked at this school, it was just new but i remember there wasn't much english spoken and i thought at the time this would be to much for the children to cope with. i then looked into international schools nearer lisbon, but these were to expensive and far from our house. anyway we put of the move for a few years because of circumstances and have now decided the time is right, so hopefully will arive in october and start portuguese lessons right away. i have thought of doing some home schooling for the first few months, but really for the children it would be better for them to start school and meet other children. could you tell me more about the school.


----------



## kim

peaches said:


> my family are moving to this area soon and don't speak portuguese. we intend to start lessons right away and do some home schooling. eventually i would like the children to attend portuguese school in the area. my oldest child is 15 and would rather stay in scotland to finish 4th year study but i would rather we move as a family even if he has to drop back a year in school. has anyone else had a similar experience to this and how did you cope?


Hi, my daughter was so antii the move that we have stepped back I my husband will spend more time in Pt and I will stay until daughter has compled GCSEs and then she will have to chose between coming with me or boarding for As. Didn't want to be responsible for her education going up the wall and her hating me for ever. Not an easy thing to decide. Wish you luck, truth to tell we have left it too late to be easy on our children.


----------



## MASILVERCOAST

Hi, My name is Marcus and I´ve been living in Portugal since 1991. I completely agree with "Malaya´s" comment and would also warmly recommend the International School of Torres Vedras. My 6-year-old daughter started there last month. The School has a fantastic campus and excellent facilities, security guards at the gates, private school-buses, etc. and costs approximately € 6000,- per year. In addition to the obligatory subjects, the children may choose form a great variety of extra-curricular activities, such as ballet, swimming, tennis, cinema, football, judo, etc. 
The American School and the St Julians English school in Cascais(approximately a 50 minute drive away from Torres Vedras) cost approximately € 20.000,- per year. 
I would definitely not recommend you placing your children in a Portuguese publicly run school, as they really are not up to any kind of standards.
(SNIP)


----------



## peaches

MASILVERCOAST said:


> Hi, My name is Marcus and I´ve been living in Portugal since 1991. I completely agree with "Malaya´s" comment and would also warmly recommend the International School of Torres Vedras. My 6-year-old daughter started there last month. The School has a fantastic campus and excellent facilities, security guards at the gates, private school-buses, etc. and costs approximately € 6000,- per year. In addition to the obligatory subjects, the children may choose form a great variety of extra-curricular activities, such as ballet, swimming, tennis, cinema, football, judo, etc.
> The American School and the St Julians English school in Cascais(approximately a 50 minute drive away from Torres Vedras) cost approximately € 20.000,- per year.
> I would definitely not recommend you placing your children in a Portuguese publicly run school, as they really are not up to any kind of standards.
> (SNIP)


hello and thank you for your reply, we are in Portugal at the moment and will hopefully visit the school next week (now have details), will let you know how we get on. Meanwhile must get back to the pool for sunbathing and other important things (inc. nice outdoor bbq with tandoori chicken), here for another week,loving every moment and not missing our weather back home - we live on the western isles of scotland and I was informed they are having gales today!!!!!!!!.


----------



## weasel

*Torres Vedras School*



peaches said:


> hello and thank you for your reply, we are in Portugal at the moment and will hopefully visit the school next week (now have details), will let you know how we get on. Meanwhile must get back to the pool for sunbathing and other important things (inc. nice outdoor bbq with tandoori chicken), here for another week,loving every moment and not missing our weather back home - we live on the western isles of scotland and I was informed they are having gales today!!!!!!!!.



Hello, we had a good look around this school last year and are purchasing a property close to Lourinha, which will be completed about NOvember this year. We will be looking to move to the area full time perhaps summer to autumn next year but I was wondering how the terms work over there at the school. Its not somehting I asked when we looked around and it would be good for our daughter to start at the beginning of a school year. I believe they start school a year later than over here (although I know that they take them from 3 at EITV). Is that right? OUr daughter is currently just 4 and would be starting school as a rising 5 this september. Our son is just 2 so would be just the right age to start at nursery at EITV next year. We want to move sooner rather than later while its easier for our children to adapt.


----------



## Diane1

*schools*

Hi peaches when we arrived my son whent to the local state school they whent out of there way to help him and hes done really well we are near to torres vedras if you send me your pm email i will give you all the information i have diane1


----------



## Merilda

Hello please could you suggest a english school in the silver coast for my 14 year old daughter we also would like to be in a area close to the beach thank you


----------

